# Ich brauch nochmal euer Fachwissen: Font gesucht



## MrHTML (3. Juli 2002)

Hi Leute!

Nachdem mir beim letzten mal so gut geholfen wurde, kann ich mich dieses mal doch auch darauf verlassen, oder? Ich suche die Schriftart von der angehängten Grafik.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!
MrHTML


----------



## Zadi (3. Juli 2002)

ka was für eine das ist guck einfach mal bei http://www.1001fonts.com nach, die haben so ziemlich alle fonts.. gl


----------



## MrHTML (3. Juli 2002)

Schöne Adresse, aber wenn das so einfach wäre, würde ich nicht im Forum nachfragen. Beim letzten mal hat das auch geklappt!


----------

